# Ground Lime



## crackerjackjack (Dec 4, 2007)

Have any of you used ground lime to keep the stalls dry? Is so, how much do you use?


----------



## julieb (Dec 4, 2007)

crackerjackjack said:


> Have any of you used ground lime to keep the stalls dry? Is so, how much do you use?


[SIZE=14pt]I haven't heard of ground lime i use sweet pdz...it obsorbs the smell and then i put a layer of shaving on top..it has worked great for us no smelly stalls and it makes it easy to clean..




good luck with what ever you decide to use[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh MY!

you need to have lime





I sprinkle it all over a cleaned out stall and use it more concentrated on th poop/pee areas ...then add chips on top of that. It almost instantly eliminates odors.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

I use lime, on the aisle, in the stalls. where ever they have a favorite pee spot outside. I clean my stalls daily, and really strip them down to the mats, once a week. then I sprinkle a very thin layer and put my bedding over it. You do have to be careful that you dont really over use lime, I have heard it can dry a horses/donkey hoof out. However..I have used it for 40 plus years and never had any problems, so who knows if thats true



Julie, it is so much cheaper the PDZ and up here its just called barn lime, works just as good as PDZ. It works good for icy spots too.



Ce


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I use Sweet Pdz too and I'm not sure if our feedstore carries barn lime. But I will ask next time and if they don't, I bet they could order it for me. Thanks for the tip!






[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]the sweet pdz has something in it the barn lime doesn't, i forget now



...the sweet pdz works great in the litter box too! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 4, 2007)

Does the pdz have clay in it. Thanks for all the replies. I started using it today. Hope it works.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

pdz is a natural mineral, it will neutralize and get rid of the ammonia smell. BARN lime will do the same, but barn lime is calcium carbonate, it is perfectly safe and works just as well as pdz, plus the price is ALOT less. I tried pdz, and was not that impressed with it..I seen no differance between the barn lime or using pdz, for the differance in price. Of course Nikki, you couldnt use barn lime in a cat litter box. The one to completely stay away from is HYDRATED lime, that is very caustic and hazaradous . When PDZ first came out, a rep gave me alot of samples and told me barn lime will not take away ammonia smell...I asked him when he would like to come over and "meet" my barn, and point out to me any ammonia smell. In winter, on nasty weather days I have 10 stallions and 2 jacks in my closed up barn...you NEVER smell ammonia. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 4, 2007)

We use a "garden" lime? it is granulated and we buy it at the hardware store.

A 50 pound Bag is... $3-4 bucks

? Is that what PDZ is ??



iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]the sweet pdz works great in the litter box too! Nikki[/SIZE]


Thanks Nik for the tip


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 4, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> .[SIZE=14pt]..the sweet pdz works great in the litter box too! Nikki[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]I'll have to try that. Hmmmm... now if I can just find something that will clean it out for me.



My silly cats actually go out to play, then come back inside to potty in the litter box... grrrrrrr... :arg! [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*no Teri, pdz won't burn like some limes. not sure what garden lime is, it does cost more but a bag would last forever if you just used it for the litter



and Shannon, i thought you bought Cash to keep the litter box clean? LOL...*[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 4, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*no Teri, pdz won't burn like some limes. not sure what garden lime is, it does cost more but a bag would last forever if you just used it for the litter
> 
> 
> 
> and Shannon, i thought you bought Cash to keep the litter box clean? LOL...*[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]lol... You don't have to tell everything you know Nik, but I'm sure I don't have the only dog who likes to help clean out the litter box when he wants a little snack. Yuk! [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

> I'm sure I don't have the only dog who likes to help clean out the litter box when he wants a little snack. Yuk!


Shannon, you are not alone in this






We call our JRT the "t*rd burglar"



(She actually prefers the donkey variety though



)

Back to the original topic... lol... I'm going to look for some sweet pdz for the litter box, and it sounds like that or lime would work great in our stalls.





Lisa, thanks for opening this topic



I had no clue


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

We all have such obedient dawgs





Hope occasionally helps me clean out my flower beds after the cats have visited and she likes that occasional donkey turd


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 5, 2007)

Dogs can be so gross. Only if cats knew what a treat they were leaving in the litter box. They would be so proud.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

crackerjackjack said:


> Dogs can be so gross. Only if cats knew what a treat they were leaving in the litter box. They would be so proud.



[SIZE=36pt]_*LoL



*_[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Dec 5, 2007)

We use lime in rainy weather too. Makes the barn less slipery for the animals and us.

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 5, 2007)

Chico said:


> We use lime in rainy weather too. Makes the barn less slipery for the animals and us.
> chico


Hey Chico... I will try that .....Corinne said it de-ices too... OH! I NEVER KNEW THAT !


----------



## chandab (Dec 5, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]I'll have to try that. Hmmmm... now if I can just find something that will clean it out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> My silly cats actually go out to play, then come back inside to potty in the litter box... grrrrrrr... :arg! [/SIZE]


I have one of those two. We have two house cats, one gets to go outside, the other doesn't. The one that goes outside, will wait and come in to the use the litter box. :arg! [He wasn't as bad when the weather was warmer, but now that its cold...]


----------



## Chico (Dec 6, 2007)

Teri,

Works great, lime. How did you do in the flood we had earlier this week? The donkeys hated it at my house. Both boys just stood in the barn looking outside with disbelief.

chico


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 7, 2007)

You guys are a hoot! My poor dog passed away a couple of years back, I do not miss the "snacking" thanks for the reminder!!!

Oh by the way thanks for the tips on lime!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 7, 2007)

The lime worked great. The donkeys stayed in all day yesterday and I cleaned the shed this morning. The ground was dry.






No smell.


----------

